

Your Twitter Conversations Fall Into One of These Six Categories - Varcht
http://mashable.com/2014/02/21/twitter-conversation-categories/

======
matryoshka
I identify the most with community clusters. You get to connect with like-
minded people and developer meaningful connections that can be carried over
into other channels including meeting in person.

